# What is up with Dewalt impact bits!?!?!?!



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Has anyone used the black dewalt impact ready phillips bits lately? I thought they were a good idea, but I was dead wrong. I am installing 4x8 sheet siding on a garage and am using prime guard 10 exterior screws by grip rite (with regular #2 screw heads, not those funky special blue bits). Figured since I was using my impact guns go ahead and get the impact ready bits (maybe last a bit longer, they've always worked well with any other screws I've used). Bought 2 packs of 5. Within 200 screws had to scrap 8 bits! After about 10-15 screws the bit would cam out and jump out of the screw head...before you ask it had nothing to do with bad grip on the gun or not pushing the bit in firmly. I inspected every bit and each one the fins were starting to twist. So I went back to using regular bits. Lasted about 20-25 screws and then they would just shatter completely. The siding was 3/8" over 7/16" osb screwing into 2x4 studs (not like there is any super hard materials here either). I used every setting on the impact gun, high, low. Right now Im blaming the bits, but could be the type of screws - just dont see how that is possible. This keeps up Im going to spend more on bits than screws, and still have around 500 more screws to put in. Any thoughts?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Nails??


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

What impact gun do you have, mine doesn’t have any settings


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Thats what I first thought, but then again what are the odds I am hitting that many nails consistantly - I should play the lotto. I was also pre drilling the holes cuz the screws would not bite into the siding fast enough, so I should have felt some resistance if hitting nail heads. But drill bits went in nice and smoothe like butter.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Use torx heads and be done with those awful #2 Robertson drives.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

I have the Hitachi 18v lithium impact drivers, has a hight low setting on the handle. Never really use low, seems to impact the second the screw starts to turn so usually keep them on high.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Yeah I know. Thats what I was looking for. I was at HD and they only had stainless screws in stock with those heads, too pricey and wouldnt work well once painted over. The exterior screws were only #2 style.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

I use the bosch titanium bits or whatever they call em. really good grip for a #2 phil. I have to get them at bloes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

GRK's man, grk's.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

I used 2 of them that day that came as samples in a pack of bosch bits, even those shattered. Sure am glad had on safety glasses


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> GRK's man, grk's.


 What is it? Never heard of that...


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> Nails??



I meant, why not nail the siding on? Steel framing?


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

I really wanna blame the bits on this one, but its starting to look like the only constant here is the screws. I just dont understand why its such an issue. Its not like Im trying to impact drive these screws through teak wood. Cmon I even went an extra step and pre drilled.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Sorry, thought you meant I was hitting the nails that were in the osb - cuz I actually had that running through my head that day, and again thought it wasnt possible to hit that many nails. The homeowner wanted screws, which is fine - apparently the previous siding was nailed up and over 50 percent of the nails were popped up when I went to do the demo. So no real reason other than they didnt want nail pops again in the future.


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> GRK's man, grk's.


I'll second Warner on the GRKs- Get some R4s-Nice!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

GRK is otherwise known as a Torx bit or Star bit. 

I think they originated in the auto industry. At least, that's where I first saw them.

Phillips has it's place but once you try the GRK, you'll be hard pressed to go back to Phillips.


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> GRK is otherwise known as a Torx bit or Star bit.
> 
> I think they originated in the auto industry. At least, that's where I first saw them.
> 
> Phillips has it's place but once you try the GRK, you'll be hard pressed to go back to Phillips.


GRK is the Brand Name, Torx or Star is the type of head on them.

http://www.grkfasteners.com/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The dewalts SUCK

Hilti makes the best Robertson drive.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought a 4-pack last week and wondered the same thing.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Stop buying yellow stuff!!!!!!!


----------

